# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Opening xls files on office 2011 on mac

## tomeq182

Hi, I m trying to open some files xls with macros on office 2011 on  mac, but have several problems to run the files, i open the file and 
Everytime i m trying to write something in it, it says Microsoft Visual Basic run time error ..... also macros doesn t really work. Anyway the file work fine on office 2010 for windows and i really need to run this any ideas???? Thanks

----------


## JosephP

you'll have to post the file or the code. there is not 100% compatibility between mac vba and windows

----------


## tomeq182

Hi, well i tried post file but is to big.... where can i find that code then??? xD sorry i m really crap

----------


## JosephP

tools-macros-visual basic editor then double-click each object in the project explorer window

----------

